# DD Externe, Time Machine, wifi & Freebox ou Neufbox by SFR



## vincefr (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Étant donné que j'ai pas trouvé de discussion récentes sur ce sujet je viens poser quelques questions au plus experts d'entre vous.

En septembre je vais prendre un abonnement internet, je pensais le prendre chez SFR ou Free.
J'ai pu lire ici ou là qu'il était possible de brancher un DD ext par USB à la box pour ensuite pouvoir voir le contenu du DD sur un ordinateur par WIFI. Est-il possible de brancher un DD formater en HFS+ sur une box pour ensuite pouvoir faire une sauvegarde Time machine par wifi (comme avec une time capsule mais en moins cher!!)

Merci par avance pour vos infos !


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/10/how-to-enable-time-machine-on-unsupported-volumes/


----------



## vincefr (14 Juillet 2010)

Mouais... Merci pour ce lien mais on peut considérer une box comme un NAS ? (dsl j'y connais pas grand chose dans tout ça!) Quelqu'un à déjà essayé de faire cette configuration parce que l'article émet quelques réserves et il date de 2007 en plus.
Le format HFS+ est géré par les nouvelles box ?
Le cas échéant une Airport Express permet-elle de connecter un DD formater en HFS pour les sauvegarde TM ? D'après ce que j'ai vu sur le site d'Apple c'est possible avec une Airport Exterme mais c'est pas précisé pour l'Express.

Merci par avance pour vos nombreuses explications !

Edit : D'après ce que j'ai lu sur une autre discussion c'est pas possible de brancher un disque dur sur une Express, il faut au moins une Extreme.


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

Il faut séparer plusieurs choses pour être clair:

- Lorsque Time Machine est sorti, il permettait le backup sur un disque distant (non connecté au Mac en Firewire) ou encore un AirDisk, disque externe connecté en usb sur une Airport Extreme.

- Cette fonctionalité a été supprimée du système lorsque la Time Capsule est sortie.

- Donc maintenant, sans hacker MacOS, les seuls disques distants acceptés par Time Machine sont ceux d'une Time Capsule ou de MacOS X Serveur.

- D'où le hack proposé, qui comme tous les hacks, peut devenir inutilisable lors d'une prochaine mise à jour du système.

En dehors de Time Machine, on peut cependant accéder à un AirDisk normalement, et utiliser alors des softs comme SuperDuper ou CarbonCopyCloner ou encore DéjàVu. Mais là, il ne s'agit plus d'un backup Time Machine.


----------



## vincefr (14 Juillet 2010)

D'accord merci pour ces infos.
Tu parles de AirDisk : tu sais si on peut accéder à un DD formaté en HFS qui est branché par USB sur la sfr box ou la free box ? 

Pour la Time capsule, on peut brancher un DD ext dessus et y accéder sur un mac par Wifi ? J'ai vue que la dernière maj de la TC date d'avril 2009, peut-on espérer une nouvelle version bientôt ? (Je sais que c'est pas forcement facile à prévoir mais les prix des DD de 2To ont bien diminué en 1 an quand même alors pourquoi pas...)

Merci


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

SFR Box & FreeBox: je ne sais pas, que disent les FAI ?

TC: oui bien sûr on peut brancher un disque, même plusieurs en usb via un hub. Le disque sera accessible en afp (partage fichiers), mais pour Time Machine cela ne marchera pas ou alors ce ne sera pas stable (parfois le disque sera reconnu par Time Machine, puis au prochain redémarrage il a disparu...).


----------



## vincefr (14 Juillet 2010)

D'accord. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire la freebox prend en charge le HFS+, pas la SFR box.
J'hésite parce que une time capsule c'est 269 (ou 229 sur le refurb) alors qu'il y a des DD de 1To à 100 :-/


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Juillet 2010)

Bien sûr, je comprends cela !


----------



## chafpa (14 Juillet 2010)

vincefr a dit:


> J'hésite parce que une time capsule c'est 269 (ou 229 sur le refurb) alors qu'il y a des DD de 1To à 100 :-/



Ben oui mais .... la Time Capsule sait faire plus que cela : Serveur d'impression pour le réseau, routeur si tu ne veux pas utiliser celui de la box, sauvegarde d'autre PC 

Et puis, économiquement, le HDD de 1 To peut être échangé facilement par un 2 To. C'est ce que j'ai fais perso et le 1 To d'origine s'est retrouvé dans un boitier pour me servir de clone


----------

